# NCSEA SE Test webinar 11/19/11, who else caught it?



## blybrook PE (Jan 19, 2011)

I watched a webinar this morning put on my NCSEA. It was geared towards the new SE exam, primarily what was covered, how it affects those already licensed &amp; those wishing to get licensed. I think it was a very good seminar and a copy of the slides were provided to everyone in attendance.

She did talk about how the licensing is going to work for reciprocity and how a person sits if they've only taken SE1 or SE1 &amp; 2, etc... in a couple of the states.

Even though she couldn't answer all the questions and sped through the last couple of slides, I think it was very informative for what to expect on the new 16 hour exam as well to what review sessions were available.

Any one else catch it?

The pdf of the slides are too large to upload though, would have to be broken apart.


----------



## jc_at_aq (Jan 24, 2011)

blybrook PE said:


> She did talk about how the licensing is going to work for reciprocity and how a person sits if they've only taken SE1 or SE1 &amp; 2, etc... in a couple of the states.


I wish I could have watched the webinar. I was trying to meet a deadline and couldn't afford to stop my frantic detailing! What did she say about where a person who passed the SE1 and SE2 stands? It seems like all the info I can find out there is geared toward people who took the civil PE and the SE2 (so they don't have 16 hrs of structural testing). Those of us who took the SEI and the SEII have 16 hrs of structural testing under our belts already so it seems like that should be equivalent to the new SE test....


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 24, 2011)

jc_at_aq said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > She did talk about how the licensing is going to work for reciprocity and how a person sits if they've only taken SE1 or SE1 &amp; 2, etc... in a couple of the states.
> ...



For the states that honor the SE1 &amp; SE2, you're essentially good to go. They won't take away what you've already passed, provided you meet your state's requirements. For those that have only passed one or the other are the ones that have to start over.


----------

